# Pancake and Waffle Batter recipe calculations



## Chefnapassion (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi I’m struggling to figure out if my calculations for pancake and waffle batter is correct can someone help….I need to figure out the right amount of basic ingredients for pancake and waffle for at least 60-100 ppl (ie; flour, eggs, etc)


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

What are your preliminary calculations? Show your work and assumptions.


----------



## Chefnapassion (Aug 10, 2021)

So I just started with flour…
Thinking per my recipe it calls for 2cups of flour per 8-10servings.
So 2x60=120/10serv=12
I’m working on 60serv and thinking if I can figure that out it should be easy to multiply to double the amount if I serve over 100serv…????
Talk to me


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

You need to know the size of the pancake and number per serving… and probably a close estimate of people being served to avoid over/under estimating. Right now your estimate scare me. But the methodology of multiplication isn’t a bad start… baker’s arithmetic.

Honestly, though… I’d be tempted to consider a commercial mix, which will provide in the data sheet amount for those volumes.


----------



## Chefnapassion (Aug 10, 2021)

I know when I sat thought about the request from the client….I kinda panicked. She wants to sell tickets for close to 125ppl And I thought the same thing about commercial mix to make things a little easier bc she wants waffles too…I as the Chef I am like my touch on my batter that’s only thing making me hesitant for commercial but it just might make sense.
Usually a pancake is about 4/5oz and if a person gets 2…😥(that’s a lot of pancakes!)


----------



## Chefnapassion (Aug 10, 2021)

Could you suggest a brand of mix you would use?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Krusteaz.

https://www.krusteaz.com/products/pancakes-waffles/buttermilk-pancake/

Almost like scratch-made. Everybody, you and the eaters, will be happy.

It mixes up pretty thick following their directions. Just thin it down until it ie easy to ladle or go through the depositor.

The benefit of a mix is that you can whip up a new batch a la minute if required. Good luck… pancake breakfasts are fun but not always easy.


----------



## Chefnapassion (Aug 10, 2021)

👍🏾Thanks


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

https://www.krusteaz.com/about-us/krusteaz-gives-back/


----------

